# Removing the center console...



## Steve90hb (Apr 21, 2004)

wow I have spent over 1 hour trying to get out this console, I just went out and bought a cd player and trying to install it. I got all the screws I could possibly think of out of there, but still no luck. Removed from about the stereo, inside where the ash tray is, on the sides of the console, above the glove box, etc.

What am I doing wrong here? I would think it wuold just pop out but it seems to be locked in place!!

car might help- it's a 94 sentra LE, automatic


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

slip a screw driver under the the back of the black plastic piece around the shifter and pop it up and back out of the way


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Your shifter boot plastic is only held in by a spring type clip at the back, you have to pop that up outta the way first and as long as all the screw's are out it should just pop off with a little pull! Also be sure to unplug the hazard light and defrost button's from the back and the lighter plug!


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

You shouldn't even need a screwdriver, there are four clips holding that in place, press down on the side closest to the console and pull up. There are four retaining screws on the console, and you also need to remove the wiring brackets for the hazard lights and defroster. You also need to unplug the lighter wiring bracket. press in on the vents at the top, thumbs on each side, and they should pop out right away. After that, just wiggle the trim piece out, and you're home free.


----------



## Caj Darkmoon (Jun 4, 2004)

Hmm... its not even really as complicated as some of you make it sound.  The piece around the autoshifter should pop out decently easy, and the piece around the stereo is only trouble around your air vents. Just a word of warning here though, since installing a stereo in that particular car is the only area I can claim knowledge in, if your having trouble at this point your in for a lot of frustration throughout the rest of the project. Installing a deck is harder than taking out the console, and thats the easy part of a full stereo install. If you redo your fronts youll need to keep in mind that stock speakers on that car are 3 screw mounts, not the standard four. The door panels, or any other interior panel for that matter, are tough to remove. Theres also a few other problems that youll have to work around with any further stereo installation, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------

